# Monrovia Foothill Flyers Ride DEC 16th 9am



## fordmike65 (Dec 13, 2017)

Air up those tires and grease up those bearings for the next Monrovia Foothill Flyers Ride Saturday, Dec 16th. Meet up at Library Park, 321 South Myrtle @ 9am.. Plenty of coffee and snacks available at Coffee Bean, Starbucks and Merengue close by. Drop/side stands up @9:30 to enjoy a leisurely ride around beautiful Monrovia at the foot of the gorgeous San Gabriel mountains. Then we stop at one of several bars or restaurants to get a bite to eat or a cocktail(s). Hope to see you there!


----------



## Jrodarod (Dec 14, 2017)

I got my hall pass ! See you Sunday


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 15, 2017)

Jrodarod said:


> I got my hall pass ! See you Sunday



Im going too.
It's Sat Ride; tomorrow.


----------



## Jrodarod (Dec 15, 2017)

Aww  crap! I can’t make it Saturday. I have a huge event at work I can’t miss. I guess I’m doing Loner Ride in Whittier on Sunday


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 16, 2017)

Well i’ve gotta sit this one out guys, have fun!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 16, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Well i’ve gotta sit this one out guys, have fun!


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Dec 16, 2017)

So how was it?


----------



## Schwinn499 (Dec 16, 2017)

I think we can all tell what my favorite bike of the day was.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 16, 2017)

Looks like a freakin' Schwinn-fest out there today! Glad I couldn't make it! Jk. Looks like a nice turnout. Sorry I had to work...Scott has been under the weather & Luisa had some errands to run. Hope I can make it next month!


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 16, 2017)

today was a good day.thanks everybody!


----------



## burrolalb (Dec 16, 2017)

Had a blast... ya I'm the cycle truck guy lol lol lol  




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Dec 16, 2017)

It was a perfect day out.. Thank you Foothill Flyers


----------



## King Louie (Dec 16, 2017)

Good to be back !


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 16, 2017)

Super fun ride along the foothill flyer trails


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 16, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Looks like a freakin' Schwinn-fest out there today! Glad I couldn't make it! Jk. Looks like a nice turnout. Sorry I had to work...Scott has been under the weather & Luisa had some errands to run. Hope I can make it next month!



Hey, when the cats away, the mice will play!
We missed you, Scott & Mike, but Cody filled in nicely in your absence.
Another pleasant day out riding with fellow enthusiast.
Except, maybe not from the guy that harranged me out on the bike trail for swerving in front of him.
No hard feelings on my part, those rocks down below did look pretty treacherous.


----------

